# Starship/Flechette Card Cut



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Man, it really needs to warm the heII up already!! I'm back in the garage tonight and thought I'd have a go at cutting a card with the Big Mouth Starship and some flechettes. I'm having some trouble getting the full-size arrows to really tune in and shooting with the 'chettes was a nice reprieve from that. My months of work have paid off, I'm really shooting well with them now :woot:

I know it's not a double-swinging-levitating gambler but I hope it's still worth your time.  I'm amazed at how well this stretched out, weird looking slingshot shoots! The edge of the card seems as wide as the spine of a phonebook when I'm shooting it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice! So many slingshots so little time. I need to get me one of those. When it warms up again we need to get together for a shoot.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

The flechettes seem to be your ammo. Good shot.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> The flechettes seem to be your ammo. Good shot.


I love 'em! :wub:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

That is very cool!! You are definitely the flechette master.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> That is very cool!! You are definitely the flechette master.
> 
> Todd


Thanks, man!

That was the idea, create a teeny tiny niche within a fringe sport and then rule over it :lol:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

you're the 'chette ! :thumbsup: [email protected], you've really taken to them sling darts.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well chette my mouth ....

Good work, MJ. You will get 10 meters in the warm weather, I am sure.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The Master of the Flechette... Got that sucker!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

M.J said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> > That is very cool!! You are definitely the flechette master.
> ...


And that you did! :thumbsup:


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice Shooting! Those Little Fellas Sure Do Shoot Straight!


----------

